# AR-9mm..



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Has anybody got any time in with one of these types of guns. A guy at the range let me shoot this one and it was a blast. This one was made at Spike Tactical but that's all I know. Does anyone know where theres more information on them and pictures. It a 9mm AR is all I know. I can't seem to find them on the AR-15 web site.:smt1099


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.rockriverarms.com/subcats.cfm?Category=02


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I posted some pics of one and my comments on your home defense thread. They are not that bad. A cheap way to shoot the AR platform.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks I'll check them out.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thank you.*



rfawcs said:


> http://www.rockriverarms.com/subcats.cfm?Category=02


 Thanks Rfawcs That's what I was looking for.:mrgreen: :smt033 :mrgreen:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

AR15.com has a section for pistol caliber variants: http://www.ar15.com/forums/forum.html?b=3&f=15

I've actually been toying with the idea of finishing off my next one in 9mm...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thanks....*



A_J said:


> AR15.com has a section for pistol caliber variants: http://www.ar15.com/forums/forum.html?b=3&f=15
> 
> I've actually been toying with the idea of finishing off my next one in 9mm...


:smt023 Thanks AJ. I went up and got on their site at AR-15. Lot of info. Where can you buy parts for these guns at? I want good stuff and not the junk. Thanks a million..:smt023 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

All I've found so far is Rock River (http://www.rockriverarms.com/subcats.cfm?Category=02), but I've just been casually poking around. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks again AJ. I'll check them out for sure.


----------

